# 06 Pathfinder nav hack?



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

Installing a switch that shows the system that the vechicle is not moving so you can set destinations while moving.
Has anyone done this to their navigation system?
I know it's been done to the Infiniti G35's,FX and M.


----------



## KSpider (Feb 9, 2006)

If this is possible, that would be nice,... such an annoying feature! How bout ability to play DVDs on it?


----------



## tylast (Jan 17, 2005)

I remember seeing a thread on how to defeat the motion sensor. Yes, this is wholely annoying! I guess Nissian forgot that there could be a passenger that could operate the nav while the driver was driving. BMWs don't lock out the controls.


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

KSpider said:


> If this is possible, that would be nice,... such an annoying feature! How bout ability to play DVDs on it?


The Infiniti FX and M forums at Fresh Alloy have done both the nav and dvd hack.
From what I'm seeing on other forums, it can be done on the Pathfinder, I just want to know what color wire to tap into.


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

gbest03 said:


> The Infiniti FX and M forums at Fresh Alloy have done both the nav and dvd hack.
> From what I'm seeing on other forums, it can be done on the Pathfinder, I just want to know what color wire to tap into.


I downloaded the Pathfinder service manual, and I see which wire needs to be cut and a switch installed.
I'll look at it next weekend and let you know how it goes.


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

gbest03 said:


> I downloaded the Pathfinder service manual, and I see which wire needs to be cut and a switch installed.
> I'll look at it next weekend and let you know how it goes.


Any chance you would mind sharing the service manual? I'd love to help out.


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

derelicte said:


> Any chance you would mind sharing the service manual? I'd love to help out.


What section do you want?


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

gbest03 said:


> What section do you want?


How big is it? If not too big, then all of it might be easiest. If not, then the sections pertaining to the electrical systems.

Thanks!


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

derelicte said:


> How big is it? If not too big, then all of it might be easiest. If not, then the sections pertaining to the electrical systems.
> 
> Thanks!


Email?
Pm if you want


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

gbest03 said:


> Installing a switch that shows the system that the vechicle is not moving so you can set destinations while moving.
> Has anyone done this to their navigation system?
> I know it's been done to the Infiniti G35's,FX and M.


Success! I have discovered a way to bypass nissan's lawyers. This hack is identical to the m hack. It requires cutting the grey wire on the right hand connector for the nav unit. This wire is on the top row, fourth in from the right.

I verifed that this works by grounding this pin with a 10 ohm resistor to ground because I didn't want to cut any wires. I was able to use the keypad to enter data. Once the resistor was removed, the keypad became greyed out.

Now I'm off to radio shack to find a nice switch.


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is a good drawing of what needs to be accomplished (from freshalloys m dvd hack thread, thanks to Q2M_from_LS430):










However, in the pathfinder, the wire is grey, not green.


----------



## dan850r (May 29, 2005)

*nav hack*

so i got great help from a fellow member on how to make the nav usalbe while driving. i had no problems at all, easy mod, just takes some time. i have an 05' pathfinder. there are two plugs going to the nav unit under the passenger seat, one grey (right plug) and one white (left plug). The grey plug is the one you need to hack into. The wire is the grey one, 2nd one in at the bottom. I put the switch next to the button that adjusts the foot pedals since it was empty. So grey plug and grey wire. Then follow the drawing and have fun. 


*Not responsible for any damages or injuries due to this modification. Hack away at your own risk.


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

dan850r said:


> so i got great help from a fellow member on how to make the nav usalbe while driving. i had no problems at all, easy mod, just takes some time. i have an 05' pathfinder. there are two plugs going to the nav unit under the passenger seat, one grey (right plug) and one white (left plug). The grey plug is the one you need to hack into. The wire is the grey one, 2nd one in at the bottom. I put the switch next to the button that adjusts the foot pedals since it was empty. So grey plug and grey wire. Then follow the drawing and have fun.
> 
> 
> *Not responsible for any damages or injuries due to this modification. Hack away at your own risk.



There appears to be a difference between the 2 model years, the 05 wire is gray, but on the bottom of the connector.
On the 06, it's also gray, but it's on the top of the connector.


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

I just finished installing my switch. I used this switch:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...PAD/Product+Type/SPST&fbc=1&parentPage=family

The switch is installed in the ashtray on the left hand wall. If you choose this location, put the switch in the center of the left side, at least half way down from the top. I put the switch closer to the rear, and had problems clearing part of the center console. I still need to remove a little more plastic so it fits perfectly.

The hack works great. Unfortunately I scratched the silver painted plastic trim bezel around the shifter, so now I need to replace that part. $60! Ouch!


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

derelicte said:


> I just finished installing my switch. I used this switch:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...PAD/Product+Type/SPST&fbc=1&parentPage=family
> 
> ...


What type/size wire and connectors did you use?


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

gbest03 said:


> What type/size wire and connectors did you use?


I used some belden 20 gauge wire that has two conductors covered with a grey outer casing with these connectors:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...032058.2032231.2032283&pg=2&parentPage=family

Almost any size wire should work.


----------



## ac325ci (May 26, 2008)

hi.. i realize this is an old post.. i just got an 08 pathfinder LE with nav and dvd.. i'd like to do this mod but im not sure how to get to the nav harness.. by lookin at the service manual.. is it located right behind the nav screen ? if so, what would be the best way to remove this as i think i will need to remove too many pieces to get to the back of the harness.. tia


----------



## ac325ci (May 26, 2008)

is anyone interested in doing this at all ?


----------



## class5kayaker (Jun 26, 2008)

*NAV Hack for an 2008 Pathfinder?*

I just bought an 08 LE with all the "bells and whistles" myself. I couldn't believe how many functions are disabled when you're driving! You'd think they'd tie it into the passenger airbag sensor instead of the vehicle speed sensor. If you have a passenger (triggering/enabling the sensor for the passenger side airbag), they can mess with all the stuff.

Anyway, I've found a few forums around where folks have done it on various Nissan/Infinity vehicles, but I haven't seen anyone talk about doing it to an 2008 Pathfinder. My main concern is the proper color of wires!! The main thing I want to "hack" is the vehicle speed sensor on the nav so I can control the nav and other detailed functions while on the move. Another "side-project" I have in mind is to enable the front screen to work for DVDs while in motion. I'm not stupid enough to watch TV while driving, but on long road trips my wife would like to watch movies in addition to the kids. But like I said, that's a "maybe" project while the nav motion sensor is a must for me.

I'm pretty sure I completely understand how to do each "hack". For the DVD playing, it's just a matter of grounding out the parking brake sensor wire that feeds into the nav/info system. For the vehicle speed sensor (tricking the vehicle into thinking you're stopped so you can control everything in the Nav/Info system) it's a matter of installing an SPST switch on the speed sensor wire that you throw off when you want to utilize all the controls and then throw back on when you're done. Some of the best instructions I could find (but it was done on an Altima) were located  HERE.

So herein lies the question......DOES ANYONE HAVE THEIR HANDS ON THE 08 PATHFINDER WIRING DIAGRAMS? And on the 08 Pathfinder, is it still done under the passenger seat, or behind the dash? (if I had the diagrams I could figure it out). If anyone's got the info, I'm chomping at the bit to do the hack(s) and I can post a new thread with detailed instructions & pics once I'm done.

Thanks!

Class5


----------



## ac325ci (May 26, 2008)

class5kayaker said:


> I just bought an 08 LE with all the "bells and whistles" myself. I couldn't believe how many functions are disabled when you're driving! You'd think they'd tie it into the passenger airbag sensor instead of the vehicle speed sensor. If you have a passenger (triggering/enabling the sensor for the passenger side airbag), they can mess with all the stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I've found a few forums around where folks have done it on various Nissan/Infinity vehicles, but I haven't seen anyone talk about doing it to an 2008 Pathfinder. My main concern is the proper color of wires!! The main thing I want to "hack" is the vehicle speed sensor on the nav so I can control the nav and other detailed functions while on the move. Another "side-project" I have in mind is to enable the front screen to work for DVDs while in motion. I'm not stupid enough to watch TV while driving, but on long road trips my wife would like to watch movies in addition to the kids. But like I said, that's a "maybe" project while the nav motion sensor is a must for me.
> 
> ...


i have the wiring diagrams.. where do i send them to ? im just a bit hesitant on how to do this.. i'd be great to have a diy from u


----------



## class5kayaker (Jun 26, 2008)

ac325ci said:


> i have the wiring diagrams.. where do i send them to ? im just a bit hesitant on how to do this.. i'd be great to have a diy from u


PM sent to you


----------



## NoLegs (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, I have an 08LE with just NAV (no DVD) and am interested in using the GPS while driving also. Please post your findings, thanks you!


----------



## class5kayaker (Jun 26, 2008)

All,

I've got the wiring diagrams (thanks ac325ci!) and I plan on doing the hack next weekend. I'll post everything in a new thread after I do the hack (_assuming it all works, lol_). I plan on doing the project next weekend (4th of July).

-Class5


----------



## hack job (Dec 10, 2008)

I have A 08 SE and I just need the DVD to work while driving ( my wife wants to watch dvds too) is there a fix for this? or do you have to have the NAV for this hack to work ?


----------



## shiner (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have the information I would need to do this for an '08 Altima? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

The principle is the same regardless of the model or year - open the speed sense wire going to the nav unit. The original hacks were discovered by some infiniti m owners, if I remember correctly.

Also, you need the switch. If you just cut the wire (or leave the switch open), then the nav will think you are stopped. The direction of the arrow will change because that uses a gyro, but the map will not move and you will not get voice announcements!. After you make a change to the nav system, you need to close the switch. It may take the nav up to a minute to move the arrow to your current location.


----------



## derelicte (Feb 20, 2006)

If you are hesitant to cut any wires, you can temporarily test to see if you have identified the speed sense wire by sticking a 100 ohm resistor between the speed pin and ground (keep all of the wiring harnesses plugged in). I used this trick to determine if I had the correct wire. A piece of wire would work too, but the resistor is safer.


----------

